
Ask HN: Office decision-makers: Why did you chose open space? - josh_fyi
I&#x27;d like answers from the actual decision-makers. Why did you do it, knowing that employee compensation costs far exceed real estate costs, and open-space reduces productivity?<p>(I&#x27;d prefer not to hear from those who suffer from the open-space here, but rather from those who chose it, or who have reliable, direct reports.)
======
w_t_payne
I was involved in such a decision a few years ago:- We wanted to put up
partitions to give team members some privacy and to reduce noise levels, but
the building in question relied on natural ventilation rather than A/C, so we
couldn't do anything that would obstruct airflow.

There are usually significant considerations in play other than just cost and
productivity.

